# Delete a file from a disk or send a send to this disk



## Moutombi (Aug 4, 2013)

I can not delete a file from an external Western Digital SATA disk NTFS or even send data to this disk. There is a message saying:

```
# rm zpharaoh.exe 
rm :zpharaoh.exe :Operation not supported
```
What's going wrong?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 5, 2013)

Native NTFS support is read-only.


----------

